# Finishing pens



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry mentioned using Brasso to polish his pens, Bernie likes to buff his on a wheel. Here are my latest efforts, all sanded to 400 then smoothed with MicroMesh. The olivewood pen and purpleheart whistle were then coated with Hut Crystal Coat.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking good Mike! I do believe you and the lathe get along well


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Mike. You might learn how to do this, if you keep practicing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pens Mike. Looks like you are getting along just fine.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job. I use the Hut Crystal Coat at times, and sometimes the Mylands High Build Friction Polish; mostly though, I just leave them with no finish except for a good buffing with the Beall Buffing System.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Now those are some fine looking pens Mike, looks like you got the lathe bug LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike very nice. You are getting better. Practice makes perfect.  You are having better luck then I with them acrylics then I do.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I sold out of my 7 mm wooden pens pretty quickly, as well as the whistle/key chains. I decided to try filling the case again, this time with cigar pens. My advice to those starting out with pen turning is stick with exotic wood pens, they are much more popular than the acrylics. The one exception to this seems to be the blue & white cigar pen... everyone seems to like it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

When I sell that fast I up the price.

Nice Pens!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with Nick. When whatever I am selling pens, bottlestoppers, birdhousees, etc. start selling like hotcakes I up the price $5. I think in my area anyway I have found the right price.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

It took me three years to find the right price. I actually sold way to many pieces for to low a price and you know some of the people have no idea what they received. 

To me my work is more than just pieces of wood. It is something that will be here when I am long gone and as I make my stuff I am focused on that. Someday 50 years down the line I want someone to say man look how they did this back then!

I find that the more I started charging, the better clients I got. Clients that actually appreciated me making the items over just ordering it where they are mass produced and cheaper. I have virtually no complaints anymore. It was always the people paying way to little in the first place that complained. The people that appreciate what I go through making the pieces and paying for it do not complain at all and patiently wait for that one of a kind piece.

Even in these hard times I had to up the price a little due to shipping costs.


----------

